# Breeder in Prague, Czech Republic?



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Just throwing this out there, in case someone knows. Is there a good one in, or close to, Prague?


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Ha!
I just realized, Jinopo is a short drive from Prague 😄


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh - there are many many many breeders in CZ......I personally know a good one, who I have spent quite some time with - as has MNM (Marsha - v d Traumwolfen).....I have imported about a half dozen pups from Jana for friends in the last year and a half. Her daughter was on the podium at the 2021 Nationals with her homebred dog, Redbull...and was in the WUSV with him.....

The owner of Jinopo died a while back.....and a friend was sold an adult male for a huge amountof money - the dog has EPI.

Lee


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Hi, Lee… thanks, I will look for Stribrneho Kamene .

ETA: well, well.
Art Z Lipin.
Sounded very familiar






Norden Hans von Narnia


Pedigree information about the German Shepherd Dog Norden Hans von Narnia




www.pedigreedatabase.com


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Found.
Oh, my goodness.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Most of the pups I have gotten have been out of Redbull daughters............tragically, they lost him not too long ago.

Janica (in video - her mom is also Jana) has a super nice male pup, Fenir.....2 of his littermates are here - 1 locally, 1with a longtime client in VT. Another pup from same dam (Redbull daughter) I got for a friend of a friend in AZ (guy with the EPI male)

My P liter was from an Art z Lipin grandson....so now S and T's have him...MNM had an Art son for a year or so of Jana's....so she has the line as well....and has also bred to my P male, bringing the Art / Basha daughter back to her lines.

Was offered a Redbull pup recently - but I just can't "do" a pup again

Lee


----------



## mnm (Jan 9, 2006)

I'd have to agree, if looking at the Czech Republic, I'd go with Jana and her daughter Janicka. I said, years ago when I first met them, and Janicka was about 10??, that one day she would be competing at the world championships. She did. I've been to Jana's home twice, and I would highly recommend her.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

mnm said:


> I'd have to agree, if looking at the Czech Republic, I'd go with Jana and her daughter Janicka. I said, year ago when I first met them, and Janicka was about 10??, that one day she would be competing at the world championships. She did. I've been to Jana's home twice, and I would highly recommend her.


Shot her an email.
Let’s see what she says.


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Petra has very nice dogs.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

BigOzzy2018 said:


> Petra has very nice dogs.


Who is Petra?


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Petra is a breeder and pro/semi-pro photographer in the Czech Republic....she sells and brokers ALOT of dogs...........

Lee


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

2 emails sent.
Never did get a reply.


----------



## HollandN (Aug 12, 2020)

I have seen dogs from Vikar that were nice Do not know if he is in Prague


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Sunflowers said:


> 2 emails sent.
> Never did get a reply.


I would send her a message on FB.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

BigOzzy2018 said:


> I would send her a message on FB.


I’m one of those weirdos who doesn’t do Facebook.

But…did one of you guys tell her? I just got a message.
She said yes!
We can go next Saturday.
If we do, lots of pics incoming!


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Sunflowers said:


> I’m one of those weirdos who doesn’t do Facebook.
> 
> But…did one of you guys tell her? I just got a message.
> She said yes!
> ...


Not me but awesome. I saw she had a dark sable long coat female. Absolutely stunning. Post many pics.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Well, guess what?
We are visiting Friday afternoon!
How will I sleep until then?

Jana says the only puppy she has on the premises is a 4-month-old female.
Buuuuttttt… a friend of hers has a litter of young pups I can go see.


O
M
G!

Now, I am just going to look.
Don’t laugh.
I really, really just want to look, get my GSD fix, play with puppies, see the kennel, and talk to her.
Hopefully in several years, I may get a pup from Jana.
Hans, of course, will not go anytime soon. So it will be a while.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

HAVE I MENTIONED I’M EXCITED? 
🤩🤩🤩🤩


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Lol. Go play with puppies. Shove two or three in your carry on. It will be fine.


----------



## NadDog24 (May 14, 2020)

You’re playing a dangerous game! One look in those adorable puppy eyes and you’ll be flying home with one! 😂


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

Highly dangerous game. Going from bringing a cat home to a puppy.


----------



## EMH (Jul 28, 2014)

Take pics and tell us how the visit works out.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Just landed.
Pretty Czech Republic, from the air! 💙


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Beautiful day to see some dogs in the Czech Republic!

I’m so happy to be back here.
For those who have never been, highly recommended.
The cleanliness and beauty of this country is a dream. Services run like clockwork, and the people are nice.
Oh, and did I mention great weather, good food and low prices?


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

That is great!!!!!!!!!!!!! Give her my best!!!!!!! You are sooooo lucky to get to visit Jana!

Lee


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Almost there


----------



## HollandN (Aug 12, 2020)

How lucky are you! Thank you for the pics Hope you will post more


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)




----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)




----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)




----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)




----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Lucky indeed. Beautiful place and of course dogs.


----------



## GSD07 (Feb 23, 2007)

Is this a pup you are bringing home with you? Gorgeous ❤


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)




----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

GSD07 said:


> Is this a pup you are bringing home with you? Gorgeous ❤


Oh, gosh, no. 
In a few years.

Hans is a grandson of Art Z Lipin.
I wanted to visit to make a connection and see what she is breeding now.
I loved what I saw.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

I think I'm in love


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

So glad your visit went well!!!! Jana enjoyed having company (just got off phone with her!) So you saw her puppy and Janica's Fenir???? Noreen????? She is such a very very nice lady!!!!!


Lee

PS - my Pfalcon is also a grandson of Art z Lipin!!!!


----------



## NadDog24 (May 14, 2020)

I’m so jealous! Look at all those beautiful dogs! I’m now adding Jana’s kennel to the list of breeders I want a pup from.


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

Those are some gorgeous dogs.


----------



## mnm (Jan 9, 2006)

How Sweet!!! Sure wish I was able to go visit Jana. Love her and her family, like my own family. She's a very special friend. Looking forward to Janicka and Fenrir making the world team in a few years. She is such an amazing trainer.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)




----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

🤣🤣


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

wolfstraum said:


> So glad your visit went well!!!! Jana enjoyed having company (just got off phone with her!) So you saw her puppy and Janica's Fenir???? Noreen????? She is such a very very nice lady!!!!!
> 
> 
> Lee
> ...


The young boy was Janca's Fenrir.
The older female is Robin, sister of Red Bull. And the youngest is Ygritte, Red Bull's last daughter...❤

I never knew you had an Art grandson 🥰
He was an exceptional dog.


----------



## Baileyshuman (Apr 26, 2021)

so cute


----------



## mnm (Jan 9, 2006)

I had Jana's Art z Lipin son, Dragon Bohemia Abakan for almost a year in 2009-2010, and did a breeding between him and my Elsa (Enni van Klipgaarden-Zender vom Lusondai and Bianka von Spitzbubezwinger, Wolfstraum's Basha), my B Litter von der Traumwolfen. Branik von der Traumwolfen was a Certified Drug Detection dog for his owner in Maryland. Wolfstraum used him as the sire to her P Litter with Kira von Wolfstraum. I have used Pfalcon von Wolfstraum with my Czech import female Zulu, bringing back in the the Dragon an Art z Lipin. My older retired girl Ebene von Kindheitstraum is a Miky z Tresnaku and Baje von der Traumwolfen daughter (Dragon daughter), and all my other girls are daughters or granddaughters, to continue the lines. Rizz von der Traumwolfen is my Pfalcon/Zulu daughter, also carrying the Dragon/Art z Lipin lines.

I took Dragon back to Jana in the Czech Republic in 2010, and he went on to compete in the Czech Youth Nationals with Jana's niece Karoliina for couple years, and they placed well, before they aged out.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

@mnm, it’s wonderful that you are continuing the lines. 
Jana kindly sent me a treasure trove of Hans’ sire, Dix Z Perstatskeho Mlyna.
All I had seen with him was from competition, so it was so cool to see him hanging out at home.
The best part?
He lived to be at least 14. Can’t tell you how happy that makes me!


----------



## NadDog24 (May 14, 2020)

Hans’ sire is a hunk! Such a beautiful dog! (Can you tell I’m a sucker for bi-colors lol)


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Gorgeous gorgeous dogs all of them it remind me of mine when Company comes over - the male with the ball in mouth always! The horses there have to be really nice as well! Your thread made me look up Prague very beautiful there! Have a fun safe and great trip!


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Some pictures of the road trip views, and of lovely Prague 💙


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Wow - Dax is quite the looker!!!!!! I have seen (potos of) several Art z Lipin sons who were very handsome!

Lee


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)




----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Goodbye, beautiful Czech Republic!
I hope to return soon!❤💙


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Hans was VERY interested in sniffing the pants and shirt I wore to Jana’s ❤


She tells me Noreen has been bred, and if all goes well, she will have October pups.
I think this is her pedigree:









Noreen Leryka – working-dog


Noreen Leryka belongs to Jana Horejsi and is a German Shepherd bred by Lenka Rysová



en.working-dog.com


----------



## NadDog24 (May 14, 2020)

Sunflowers said:


> She tells me Noreen has been bred, and if all goes well, she will have October pups.


Oh don’t tell me that! I don’t need another dog 😂. She’s a beauty


----------

